# White High Pressure Sodium Lamp



## kq2h (May 10, 2003)

Does anyone know what makes the Iwasaki Electric 400W white sodium lamps produce intense pure white halogen-like light?
They have what appears to be an aluminum oxide arc tube like standard HPS lamps, but it is shorter and thicker than a standard HPS arc tube, yet it operates on a standard S51 ballast-ignitor. The lamp also has a very long warm up period. It will produce the typical HPS amber-yellow light for about 1/2 hour as it slowly becomes pure white. When shut off, a dark green vapor is seen inside the arc tube. This lamp by far is the closest HID match to a 3000K halogen bulb, with 3000K ceramic metal halide lamps coming in second! Leave it up to the Japanese to make something like that.


----------



## INRETECH (May 11, 2003)

Great !!

No more driving down long freeways in PINK Light !


----------

